# HELDENTENOR TOURNAMENT (Final): Melchior vs Völker



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Lauritz Melchior, Denmark, 1890-1973 (defeated King 18-0, Suthaus 10-0, Vickers 10-9)

https://www.talkclassical.com/71726-heldentenor-tournament-round-1-a.html

https://www.talkclassical.com/71894-heldentenor-tournament-quarterfinal-3-a.html

https://www.talkclassical.com/71998-heldentenor-tournament-semifinal-1-a.html






Franz Völker, Germanz, 1899-1965 (defeated Florian Vogt 22-1, Kaufmann 13-4, Urlus *6-6)

https://www.talkclassical.com/71693-heldentenor-tournament-round-1-a.html

https://www.talkclassical.com/71818-heldentenor-tournament-quarterfinal-2-a.html

https://www.talkclassical.com/72045-heldentenor-tournament-semifinal-1-a.html

https://www.talkclassical.com/72351-heldentenor-tournament-semifinal-1-a.html






'Am stillen Herd' from Wagner's _Die Meistersinger_.

Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Neither singer here needs any criticism of the quality of his vocalism or his interpretation. Both sing as well as we'd expect, and a choice may come down to which voice we like better in this music. Walther doesn't usually get the full heldentenor treatment, and Melchior didn't keep the role in his repertoire, saying that its high tessitura didn't give him enough opportunities to come down and use his lower range. All his recordings of selections from the opera are splendid, though, and I find him quite satisfying here. Not being a lover of Volker's very German timbre - there's too much nasality in it for my taste, and his top doesn't thrill - I have to pick Melchior, whose top thrills and then some.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

At first I thought I was going to vote for Völker since I really liked his opening few phrases, but I ended up voting for Melchior. However, I preferred the orchestra and recording of the Völker clip - so if I were hunting for a recording, it might have been the Völker.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Again at a deficit of knowledge I must go on my own preference. Volker's voice for me is more appealing than Melchior's voice but the smoothness, silkiness and richness that Melchior is able to invoke encourages me to vote for him at the end. But not without recognition of Volker's fine offering.


----------



## Music Snob (Nov 14, 2018)

I’m breaking ranks and voting for Frank Volker. He has a greater hold on the melody and diction. He comes off as a more accurate portrayal of the character IMO.

Melchior is the Wagnerian King, there is no doubt. As a character persona he certainly fits better at Tristan and Sigfried than Walther, IMO.

Am I wrong? Probably. Not the first time, won’t be the last.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

> HELDENTENOR TOURNAMENT (Round 1, Match 8): Melchior vs King


Initially I've misread it as "Melchior is King".

No objections against either performance, but ^^^ still.
I guess you know how I've cast my vote.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Hmm. Since both these guys are so good, it has to come down to intangibles. In this case, authority. To my ears it seems Mr. Melchior has the upper hand, or more of it. I listened to Volker first, inadvertently, since it just started playing as I scrolled down. 
Pretty darned good. Then I played Melchior, who just seemed to _know_.

That's it. And I don't even _like_ this opera!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Can’t make a choice on this. Probably because imho it’s not Wagner’s best bit of writing and no version enchants me!:lol:


----------

